

Ask YC: Do you use a Wiki for Knowledge Management? - nreece

Do any of the startups or hacker groups here on News YC use a wiki for knowledge management? If so:<p>1. Which wiki app do you use?<p>2. How's your experience been with sharing ideas and knowledge within your group through wiki's?<p>3. How have you structured your wiki space?
======
aagha
Yes--but not for a startup/hacker group. I brought a wiki into the enterprise
to help manage my team of developers, support staff, testers, and product
development.

We use MediaWiki- www.mediawiki.org

Our experience has been excellent. Everyone, even the non-techie business
users got used to using it quickly, and now use it all the time.

I've created the "home page" of the wiki to be a dashboard, such that a list
of projects and their statuses, people's tasks (working and todo), and
important milestones are visible for all to see. Furthermore, I've encouraged
the entire team to go into other's "buckets", pull work to do themselves and
feel free to push work to others should they feel someone else is more
competant or has more cycles to handle tasks. Everyone loves it.

